# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Θηλυκό λουτίνο κοκατίλ - Τρόπος διαχωρισμού

## vikitaspaw

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω μηπως καποιος ξερει να μου πει πως ξεχωριζουν τα θυληκα λουτινο κοκατιλ απο τα αρσενικα λουτινο. Δυστυχως στο ιντερνετ οι περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για διαχωρισμο φυλου ειναι για τα φυσικου χρωματισμου. Καπου ομως διαβασα οτι στο φως, στα θυληκα ενηλικα λουτινο διακρινονται περλες κ σημαδια στα φτερα κ την ουρα. Πως ακριβως ειναι αυτα τα σημαδια? Αν εχει καποιος θυληκο λουτινο ή αρσενικο ας ανεβασει αν μπορει κ αν θελει φωτογραφιες ή ας μας πει για να καταλαβουμε τη διαφορα. Κ κάπου διαβασα οτι το 75% των λουτινο που κυκλοφορουν ειναι θυληκα. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?  
Επισης ενα ενηλικο κοκατιλ με περλες ειναι παντα θυληκο?

Ευχαριστωωωωω....

----------


## zack27

Βικυ στα θυληκα λουτινο οπως γραφεις και συ φαινονται καποιες κηλιδες στο κατω μερος των φτερων τους και της ουρας τους!!!Επισης αυτο που γνωριζω και γω και μου εχον πει οτι οντως η πλειοψηφια των λουτινο ειναι θυληκα!!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Επισης δες κι αυτο...Παπαγάλοι Cockatiels

----------


## vikitaspaw

σ ευζαριστω πολυ ζαχο! Αν κανεις ζοομ στις φωτο φαινονται αχνες κιτρινες κηλιδες...Καπου διαβασα σ ενα ξενο σαιτ οτι τα περισσοτερα ειναι θυληκα γιατι για να βγει αρσενικο πρεπει να ναι κ οι 2 γονεις λουτινο, αν ειναι μονο ο ενας, τα λουτινο που θα βγουν θα ναι θυληκα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν θυμαμαι καλα ομως λουτινο με λουτινο βγαζουν μωρα με καραφλα...οποτε ολα τα αρσενικα θα ηταν καραφλα...οποτε δεν νομιζω πως υσχιει εκτος αν δεν θυμαμαι κατι καλα περι καραφλας...

αδικο να εχουν μονο τα αγορια καραφλα...

----------


## vicky_ath

Για να βγει αρσενικό λουτίνο δε χρειάζεται να είναι κ οι 2 γονείς λουτίνο... χρειάζεται μητέρα λουτίνο κ ο πατέρας αρκεί στο ένα απο τα 2 χρωμοσώματα Χ να φέρει το γονίδιο, που σημαίνει ότι στο φαινότυπό του, εμφανισιακά δηλάδη, δε θα είναι λουτίνο!
Επίσης λουτίνο νεοσσοί μπορεί να βγουν κ χωρίς κανένας απο τους γονείς να είναι λουτίνο, αρκει πάλι να ισχύει η ίδια προυπόθεση για τον πατέρα!Στην περίπτωση αυτή αν έχουμε μωρά λουτίνο θα γνωρίζουμε από την αρχή το φύλο τους, αφού θα είναι θηλυκά, καθώς το γονίδιο μεταφέρεται από τον πατέρα στην κόρη!
Για το ποσοστό που λέτε δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.. δεν το έχω ξανακούσει!
Όσο για το θέμα της καράφλας αν φροντίσουμε να διασταυρωθούν γονείς χωρίς καράφλα, μπορούμε να πάρουμε μωρά με καθόλου ή ελάχιστη καραφλα ακόμα κ από 2 λουτίνο!

Ο διαχωρισμός στα λουτίνο γίνεται εύκολα απο το εσωτερικό της φτερούγας, όπου τα θηλυκά έχουν πολύ έντονες κίτρινες κηλίδες!
Τώρα στα pearl λουτίνο δεν έχω ψάξει ακριβώς τι παίζει.. έχω ακούσει όμως ότι ακόμα κ τα αρσενικά δεν χάνουν τις πέρλες τους, όπως γίνεται στις υπόλοιπες pearl μεταλλάξεις! Ξαναλέω δεν το έχω διασταυρώσει κ δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει!

----------


## vikitaspaw

καραφλα?? Τι ναι αυτο βρε παιδια? Δλδ υπαρχουν πουλια χωρις φτερωμα στο κεφαλι?? Είναι ας πουμε καποια ασθενεια αυτο?  Μόνο τα αρσενικα εχουν καραφλα? ΄Κ όταν λέμε καραφλα εννοουμε κεφαλι τελειως χωρις πουπουλα??

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οταν λεμε καραφλα ειναι συνιθως σε πουλια ινο(αλμπινο,λουτινο) και ειναι ενα μερο στη βαση του λοφιου πισω χωρις φτερα...σαν καραφλιτσα! δεν ειναι ασθαινεια αλλα γενετικο θεμα.... οταν συνιθως ζευγαρωνουν πχ λουτινο με λουτινο θα βγαλουν συνιθως μωρα λουτινο αλλα με καραφλα...

οπως μας ειπε η βικυ οχι παντα ομως...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πχ

----------


## vikitaspaw

ααα...μαλιστα! Κ μονο τα αρσενικα εχουν καραφλα?? Ρωταω γιατι εχω μπανισει ενα ωραιο λουτινακι, μου φαινεται θυληκο εχει σημαδια στην ουρα κ τα φτερα αλλα εχει κ καραφλα...ειναι λετε αρσενικο? Κ τα σημαδια (σαν περλες)? Δεν μου φαινεται για μωρο

----------


## vicky_ath

> Κ μονο τα αρσενικα εχουν καραφλα??


Όχι δεν παίζει ρόλο στο φύλο η καράφλα!

----------


## vikitaspaw

α ωραια! Δλδ προτεινετε να το παρω κ ας εχει καραφλα? Νομιζα θα βγαλει φτερα...

----------


## zack27

οπως σου ειπαν και τα παιδια ειναι γενετικο θεμα...αν το βαλεις να ζευγαρωσει με πουλι που δεν εχει καραφλιτσα υπαρχουν πιο πολλες πιθανοτητες τα μωρα τους να βγουν χωρις καραφλα!!! ολα αυτα ειναι θεμα γονιδιων...

----------


## vikitaspaw

α μαλιστααα....κ λετε να ναι θυληκο αυτο που ειδα? Σιγουρα μωρο δεν ειναι. Εχει στην ουρα σημαδια (οπως το normal grey) αλλα κιτρινα που αχνοφαινονται κ στα φερα σαν περλες κιτρινες. Απο κατω απ τις φτερουγες δεν μπορεσα να δω φυσικα...

----------


## zack27

Λογικα κοριτσακι ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις αλλα δε μπορω να σου πω 100% ....εχει δαχτυλιδι το πουλι για να δεις χρονολογια γεννησης?

----------


## vikitaspaw

οχι δυστυχως! Θα παω ξανα σημερα να τον δω κ αν ειναι οκ θα το τσιμπησω! Θα ανεβασω φωτο να μου πειτε...

----------


## zack27

αν θες τραβα μια φωτογραφια ανεβασε το εδω μηπως το σιγουρεψουμε για το φυλο και μετα το αγοραζεις!!!
σας συμπεριφορα παρατηρησε το λιγο...ειναι ζωηρο , τρομαζει οταν πας κοντα?? δες το πτερωμα του να ειναι ενταξει , τα ματακια του , το ραμφος...

σε επρηξα δε σου λεω αλλα χεχε

----------


## vikitaspaw

οχι οχι δε με επρηξες τι λες τωρα! Καθε συμβουλη δεκτη. Το χα ξαναδει άλλες 2 φορες ας πουμε πριν απο περιπου 2 και μια εβδομαδα που ειχα παει να παρω τροφες, αλλα δεν ημουν σε φαση για δευτερο κοκατιλ κ ας πουμε δεν του δινα σημασια. Πηγα ομως ξανα κ το δα προχθες πιο διεξοδικα, ειδα τα σημαδια που λεω στα φτερα κ στην ουρα που παραπεμπουν σε θυληκο, ο πωπος του ειναι καθαρος, ματια καθαρα κ ρουθουνια ενταξει. Φάνηκε φυσικα να φοβαται οσο πλησιαζα (ήταν με αλλο ενα κοκατιλ στην κλουβα) αλλά δεν τρελαθηκε να χτυπιεται κιολας. Το φτερωμα του γενικα ειναι ανακατωμενο, χωρις φαλακρα σημεια (μονο λιγο πισω απ το λοφιο που λεγαμε αλλα κ κει φαινονται ενα-δυο σαν σωληνακια, απ οπου φανταζομαι θα βγουν καινουρια φτερα κ θα μετριαστει καπως το προβλημα - ισως να μη φαινεται κ καθολου). Η ουρα του ειναι ταλαιπωρημενη με καποια κομμενα φτερα...Πεταει κανονικα(στο κλουβι του )

----------


## vikitaspaw

μη σου πω θα παω τωρα να βγαλω καμια φωτο. Αναμεινατεεεε....

----------


## zack27

αναμενουμεεεεε!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον παιδια τον πηρα! Με το που εφτασα τι να δω...τον ειχε βαλει κατω το αλλο το κοκατιλ (εμφανως μεγαλυτερο) κ του ριχνε κατι καλες... (δαγκωματιες) οποτε λεω χαλαλι..αρσενικο-θυληκο, υγιες-αρρωστο...ας ειναι! Θα το παρω λω κ οτι θελει ας γινει! Αγορασα καινουριο κλουβι για τον ριο (οπου καποια στιγμη στο μελλον ευελπιστω να μπουν κ τα δυο εκει) κ το λουτινο μπηκε στο παλιο κ μικροτερο κλουβι του ριο. Εβγαλε σε καποια φαση μια φωνη κ ο ριο τρελλαθηκε δε λεει να ηρεμησει απο τοτε, μας εχει παρει τ αυτια! Ησυχο ειναι μεχρι στιγμης, φαινεται ταλαιπωρημενο το καημενο απο τσιμπιματα, τον βλεπω εχει αρκετα "σωληνακια" για νεα φτερα κ ειναι πολυ φοβισμενο...ποιος ξερει τι θα περασε...τεσπα...ανεβαζω στο καπακι φωτος...

----------


## zack27

περιμενουμε  τις φωτο!!!!   καραντινα ε...μη ξεχαστεις!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας κ αν πιστευετε οτι ειναι θυληκο..

----------


## vikitaspaw

> περιμενουμε  τις φωτο!!!!   καραντινα ε...μη ξεχαστεις!!!!


Ναι εννοειτε καραντινα! Δε το ρισκαρω...

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγω προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ειναι θηλυκο....αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρας......καλητερα ακου αν τραγουδαει,σφυριζει κτλ....

----------


## Sunshine

_Ειναι πολυ όμορφο! Μου αρέσουν πολυ τα περλε στα φτερά! Εδώ μπορείς να δεις το δικο μου (με καραφλα και κοκκινα ματια). Ειναι 4 μηνών.._  :Love0040: 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?28167-Lucy(fer)-the-Lutino-Cockatiel

----------


## vikitaspaw

> _Ειναι πολυ όμορφο! Μου αρέσουν πολυ τα περλε στα φτερά! Εδώ μπορείς να δεις το δικο μου (με καραφλα και κοκκινα ματια). Ειναι 4 μηνών.._ 
> 
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...tino-Cockatiel


Το ειχα ηδη διαβασει το αρθρο σου! ΠΡαγματικα κ τα δυο ειναι κουκλια αν κ νομιζω σε ομορφια μας τρωτε λιγο! Το δικο μου πραγματικα ειναι πολυ ταλαιπωρημενο...λογικα θα περναει κ πτεροροια τωρα οποτε φωτο ξανα σε κανα μηνα για να δουμε κ την διαφορα...να στρωσει λιγο!

----------


## zack27

πολυ ομορφο ειναι το πουλακι...να σου ζησει!!! φαινεται ταλαιπωρημενο οντως το κακομοιρο!!!κοιτα ειναι η περιοδος της πτεροροιας οποτε λογικα θα δεις και πως θα εξελιχθει το πτερωμα του!!!απο κει και περα αν δε κελαειδαει θα ειναι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα κοριτσακι...
δε μπορω να καταλαβω απο τις φωτο το φυλο για να σε βοηθησω παραπανω....

δωστου χρονο και ολα καλα θα πανε!!!

παρουσιασε το μας και στη καταλληλη ενοτητα να το χαρουμε ολοι!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

θα το παρουσιασω σε κανα μηνα να περασει η πτεροροια κ να στρωσει κ γενικοτερα...τωρα ειναι ακομα ταλαιπωρημενη η ψυχουλα! Ελπιζω να τα παει καλα κ με τον αλλον τον καλομαθημενο...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κουκλάκι είναι!
Να σου ζήσει!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον παιδια εκανα κατι, δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο ή οχι αλλά το κοκατιλ το επεστρεψα εκει που το πηρα. Ηταν σιγουρα αρρωστο, γεμισε τον τοπο διαρροια, καθοταν ξατω στο κλουβι , κοιμοταν ολη μερα, δεν ετρωγε..κλπ . Κριμα το πουλακι δε λεω αλλα δεν ηθελα να ξαναμπω σε διαδικασιες να δινω φαρμακα, να καθαριζω διαρροιες, να ανησυχω οπως εκανα με το αλμπινο μπατζι που ειχα που στην τελικη πεθανε κιολας κ στεναχωρηθηκα διπλα! Ασε τον φοβο μην κολλησει κ ο ριο τπτ! Αλλο να το ειχα καιρο, να αρρωσταινε, θα κανα τα παντα, αλλα απ τη στιγμη που πληρωνω εχω την απαιτηση τουλαχιστον να παρω υγιες πουλι. Δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα...ετσι το σκεφτηκα. Ευτυχως ειχε φερει καινουρια πουλια κ ευτυχως μου το αλλαξε χωρι αντιρρηση. Πηρα ενα pied. Αυτο μαλιστα! 
Θηριο ανημερο, χτυπιεται κ φωναζει ολη μερα! Απολυμανα το κλουβι που ειχα πριν το αλλο κ το εβαλα εκει μπας κ ηρεμησει λιγο. 
Κ τωρα να ρωτησω...στα pied δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να καταλαβουμε το φυλο απ τα χρωματα ε? Γιατι αυτο που πηρα εχει ριγες στην ουρα , οπως ας πουμε τα θυληκα, ενω για παραδειγμα τα αλλα pied που ειχε ειχαν τελειως καθαρες ουρες.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Κ να συμπληρωσω οτι ο πετσοπας μου το πουλησε για θυληκο (τρομαρα του - αν ηξερε τπτ) κ οταν τον ρωτησα πως το καταλαβε μου ειπε απ το κεφαλι. Ελεος δλδ!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

για εμενα κακος ξαναπηρες απο το ιδιο πετ σοπ... μπορει να εχει ηδη κολισει κατι αφου μπηκε στο πετ σοπ... ο χρονος θα διξει...

----------


## vikitaspaw

συμφωνω αλλα αφου το καλο-πληρωσα 60 ευρουλακια παρακαλω, δεν ειχα επιλογη. Τα πουλια αυτα εχει 2 μερες που τα φερε. Φαινεται ορεξατος....για το φυλο καμια προταση?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες εδω...

*Διαχωρισμος φυλου στους παπαγαλους cockatiel*

----------


## vikitaspaw

σ ευχαριστω πολυ το εχω διαβασει απειρες φορες αλλα δεν ειναι πολυ κατατοπιστικο οσον αφορα τα pied κ γενικα στο ιντερνετ διαβαζω οτι δεν ξεχωριζουν τα αρσενικα απ τα θυληκα. Ισχυει δλδ κατι τετοιο? Κ τα σημαδια- ριγες που εχει στην ουρα, μπορει να τα φερει κ ενα αρσενικο? Αργοτερα θα βαλω κ μια φωτο απο ενα φτερο της ουρας που του φυγε, αν ξερει καποιος να μου πει

----------


## vicky_ath

60 ευρώ για κοκατίλ??????????????????????????Απο πετ σοπ????? ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ......

Τα Pied οντως δεν μπορείς να τα ξεχωρίσεις οπτικά(εκτός αν φέρουν κ κάποια από τις φυλοσύνδετες μεταλλάξεις με τις κατάλληλες προυποθέσεις βέβαια, να γνωρίζουμε γονείς κτλ, που εδώ δεν γίνεται)!
Αυτό είναι κ το "νοημα" αυτής της μετάλλαξης...ότι αρσενικά κ θηλυκά μπορεί να φέρουν τα διακριτικά σημάδια οποιουδήποτε φύλου!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ναι αστα να πανε, εχω βρει μεχρι 75 ευρω - ε λ ε ο ς - κ το λιγοτερο 50. Αντε να δουμε τοτε τι θα  μας βγει....thank you all guys! Αν γνωριζει καποιος κατι αλλο ας το πει...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ελπιζω αυτο το κοκατιλακι να ειναι ΟΚ!!!!
Κι εδω στο Βολο 45 με 60 εχουν!

----------


## vikitaspaw

δηλαδη αυτα τα φτερα ουρας μπορει να ανηκουν κ σε αρσενικο??

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι, αυτό σου είπα κ στο προηγούμενο ποστ Βίκυ!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ααα σ ευχαριστω πολυ κ συγνωμη που σε κουρασα

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλέ σιγά την κούραση!!Μακάρι να μπορούμε να βοηθάμε πάντα!

----------


## zack27

βρε ολοι μαθαινουμε εδω....δεν τα ξερουμε ολα!!!! κανεναν δε κουραζεις!!!

----------

